# Do you leave your dog unattended with a Kong?



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Just wondered because this crosses my mind quite a lot really. I see it posted all the time if people have dogs who don't like being left, leave them with a Kong etc but I just can't bring myself to recommend it.

When you fill a kong, more often than not the hole at the bottom gets covered up. This means a vacuum is created and as your dog sticks their tongue in they could potentially get it trapped. I guess this is why its important not to use too small a kong, the bigger the end hole the less chance of their tongue getting wedged in?

Think we've all heard about the stories of dogs getting tongues stuck in balls and the like and needing their tongue removed/some even dying. Rupert is slurping away at a kong now I can hear is tongue getting stuck even though he's got a big kong. Milo is terrible with them and just doesn't get them, he is getting his tongue stuck for a few seconds every minute or so.

Pain in the bum though I'd love to leave them with a kong but I worry too much


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, I can't really leave Louie and Florence unattended with any food because they have a tendency to get scrappy with each other. 

Louie has a Kong (Florence doesn't like them at all) and I do leave him with it if I'm in the house but would never leave them with any chew if I was out. When Louie plays with his Kong, he tends to throw it across the room/garden with his mouth so I'd be too worried about him banging his head if he threw it at the wall or something!!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Never really thought about that. At the moment we don't actually fill Izzys Kong, we just fill the outer ridges with peanut butter and put some solid treats inside for her to get out so she can't really create a vacuum.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I leave Kilo with a Kong; I am aware of the risks but choose to leave him with one (of the largest size).


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Never an issue with mine as they always got bored with all the hard work of trying to get the filling out and I got fed up trying to winkle dried up dog food and treats out of the bloomin' things!
I dont leave them alone for any length of time with any toys or treats though as they stay together and I dont want them scrapping over anything.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Hmmm...I've never heard of that happening, but I suppose it does.

I leave mine sometimes with her kong, but I never fill it right up so that the hole is covered - I tend to put in some bite sized treats and some meat paste together so she's also working to get the treats out (she's nearly figured out if she bounces it sometimes they'll fall out) 

I never would have thought about the tongue getting stuck though - now I'll be extra careful what I put in it!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

bearcub said:


> Unfortunately, I can't really leave Louie and Florence unattended with any food because they have a tendency to get scrappy with each other.
> 
> Louie has a Kong (Florence doesn't like them at all) and I do leave him with it if I'm in the house but would never leave them with any chew if I was out. When Louie plays with his Kong, he tends to throw it across the room/garden with his mouth so I'd be too worried about him banging his head if he threw it at the wall or something!!


Ahh you are like me, I get very worried about ifs and buts and like them to just kip when I'm gone 



Tarnus said:


> Never really thought about that. At the moment we don't actually fill Izzys Kong, we just fill the outer ridges with peanut butter and put some solid treats inside for her to get out so she can't really create a vacuum.


See that's probably how they're designed to be used, I assume the hole is on the other end to ensure a vacuum isn't created. But I know an awful lot on here fill them and freeze it. Like I put salmon mousse in Rupert's just now and it was frozen so completely covered. If full of Kong paste/kibble etc it could get blocked too. I used to do natural yoghurt/carrot/cucumber etc that blocks it up as well, as does melted cheese.

I think about it a fair bit particularly with Milo who is not very Kong savvy. He just doesn't really get how it works and wedges his tongue in as far as it goes then pulls back sometimes. Would never dare leave them with one


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I wouldn't, Prince did get his mouth stuck in his once


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rottiemum said:


> Hmmm...I've never heard of that happening, but I suppose it does.
> 
> I leave mine sometimes with her kong, but I never fill it right up so that the hole is covered - I tend to put in some bite sized treats and some meat paste together so she's also working to get the treats out (she's nearly figured out if she bounces it sometimes they'll fall out)
> 
> I never would have thought about the tongue getting stuck though - now I'll be extra careful what I put in it!


These kinds of ones:

Dangerous Toy - caused dog's tongue to be amputated! - Rottweiler Discussion Forums

A warning about Kong toy [Archive] - Basenji Forums - Your Online Basenji Community

The bottom one is actually a Kong related incident too, I hadn't seen that one before...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't usually leave her with any food or toys because I'm a worry-wart. I do give her a biscuit before I go out....but then I wait to watch her eat it!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

tiggerthumper said:


> I wouldn't, Prince did get his mouth stuck in his once


Worrying isn't it 

I'm the first to admit I'm way to paranoid and anxious over Rupert's safety, he tends to understand me going = sleep and gets all his sleep then and is awake more when I'm home, he's used to having nothing to do lol


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Urgh just seen this from a link on the bassenji forum now!!



> A Classic Kong, for instance, is safely nontoxic, while the Air Kong Squeaker Football contains lead and arsenic. Nylabone Puppy Teething Keys have arsenic, but the Nylabone Double Action Chew is harmless.
> 
> Read more: Toys & toxicity - NYPOST.com


Now I'm gonna worry I'm poisoning him too


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

And another:
Dangers Of Giving A Dog A Kong. - Dogz Online Forums


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Worrying isn't it
> 
> I'm the first to admit I'm way to paranoid and anxious over Rupert's safety, he tends to understand me going = sleep and gets all his sleep then and is awake more when I'm home, he's used to having nothing to do lol


It really is, and he was so distressed as well when it happened, so glad I was there to help him. He hasn't had it since, I got a kong wobbler instead but he's too lazy to get all the treats out


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> And another:
> Dangers Of Giving A Dog A Kong. - Dogz Online Forums


Sheesh  I guess it's like anything though, everything has possible dangers and you just have to manage the risk i.e. by supervising. Dogs have choked and died on their dinner before now. My cat managed to break her leg on a trombone case when she was a kitten and I'm pretty sure trombone cases aren't on the list of things to avoid


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Sheesh  I guess it's like anything though, everything has possible dangers and you just have to manage the risk i.e. by supervising. Dogs have choked and died on their dinner before now. My cat managed to break her leg on a trombone case when she was a kitten and I'm pretty sure trombone cases aren't on the list of things to avoid


Yeah this is it. I happily give a Kong with frozen salmon mousse so the hole is all blocked up. But I would never leave either of them alone with one, not even if it had loose treats in I doubt seeing how rubbish Milo is with them 

The way I see people say leave them with a Kong all the time, I feel like most people probably know but I personally couldn't leave a dog unsupervised with one I don't think due to the risks of a vacuum


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh Dear. You have voiced something which has been playing on my mind a bit. I've seen the tales of the unfortunate dogs who have had tongue amputations, but until now hadn't heard of any kong related injuries. I do leave my dog unattended with a kong. Might have to have a rethink though.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I think very carefully about what I give Kilo in terms of safety but believe that sometimes you have to take a calculated risk. I know every time I get into a vehicle that it *may* be involved in an accident - we read about vehicle accidents every day in the media. I try to drive safely to the best of my ability, but cannot control what goes on around me so the risk is always present despite my best efforts. I got into a vehicle with friend; it rolled and I was seriously hurt...but I still continue to travel by car as the risk of something like that happening again is (touch wood) small.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Not sure if they are all designed the same but ours has a 4 point star shaped hole at one end and a tongue-shaped hole at the other. Surely it's impossible for a dog to wedge their tongue into the star shape and fillit completely, so cutting the same shape in the other end should prevent a vacuum being formed when they stick their Tongue in? Or am I underestimating the power of a doggie Tongue when food is around?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

lucylastic said:


> Oh Dear. You have voiced something which has been playing on my mind a bit. I've seen the tales of the unfortunate dogs who have had tongue amputations, but until now hadn't heard of any kong related injuries. I do leave my dog unattended with a kong. Might have to have a rethink though.


See I would leave a dog with a Kong Wobbler I think, have you seen them? and there are those toys with cogs of rubber you can stick peanut butter etc in and I'd leave them with one of them too, I'm just paranoid about the way a vacuum could form 



Dogless said:


> I think very carefully about what I give Kilo in terms of safety but believe that sometimes you have to take a calculated risk. I know every time I get into a vehicle that it *may* be involved in an accident - we read about vehicle accidents every day in the media. I try to drive safely to the best of my ability, but cannot control what goes on around me so the risk is always present despite my best efforts. I got into a vehicle with friend; it rolled and I was seriously hurt...but I still continue to travel by car as the risk of something like that happening again is (touch wood) small.


No I know what you mean, I think because our dogs are so food oriented I am more concerned because I know if there was a small amount left right at the bottom neither of them would leave it, they would keep on and on and on until they got every morsel out.

I wont lie I get in a car with Rupert and am terrified of having an accident and him getting hurt. I think about it many times a day, I am too anxious over his safety but things like the car I can write off and go but what are the odds of that. Plus he gets a huge amount of fun going to new walks/meeting new people. But I don't think leaving him with a Kong for me outweighs the risk, but then I know he is OK being left. When he was iffy last summer I was considering leaving him with the cog type toy I mentioned with stuff smeared through it.



Tarnus said:


> Not sure if they are all designed the same but ours has a 4 point star shaped hole at one end and a tongue-shaped hole at the other. Surely it's impossible for a dog to wedge their tongue into the star shape and fillit completely, so cutting the same shape in the other end should prevent a vacuum being formed when they stick their Tongue in? Or am I underestimating the power of a doggie Tongue when food is around?


I don't know quite what you mean tbh..! This is Rupert's Kong with my thumb to show the size of holes:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Ah, no we have the stuff-a-ball ones. They have two holes like this:










and










You get the idea. We fill those ridges with peanut butter for Izzy to lick/chew and fill the middle with treats. It's maybe only slightly bigger that a tennis ball so maybe not suitable for really big dogs. Not sure if they have bigger versions of this, maybe they should!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I've left Zak loads with his. I tend to smear marmite or peanut butter round the inside. He's never had a problem.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Kongs are supposed to be safe because they have a hole both ends so in theory the dog can't form a vacuum. However I stuff them full and freeze them so the small hole is blocked anyway. I like the ball thing though. Looks much safer. I'm sure they are freezable too.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't leave mine unattended with anything really  
Because although I give mine kongs sometimes on weekdays when I'm out our aupair (sp?) is home so keeps an eye on them and let's them out for me and things.   I don't think I've ever left them on there own with kongs though (no one in house.) as they usually just sleep if we are out and I prefer it that way!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol I leave Tummel with his kong all the time....as he won't chew it if it's stuffed  He doesn't like his kong getting sullied with things like food  sometimes i stick a handful of dried kibble in it as he loves to roll it around to get them to fall out but if anything likely to not come out goes into it he won't touch it


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

i leave mine with a kong filled with alittle Kibble.....3/4 hours later when i get home its untouched....5 minutes after i come home hes eaten the kibble

I have an eyespy 24/7 webcam trained on him and he either sleeps on settee or under the table listening to radio2...i can talk to him through it but the bugger just sleeps


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, if I have to leave mine for more than a couple of hours (only once a week on shopping day really) then I'll leave them all with size appropriate stuffed Kongs. 

A vacuum can only be created if the small hole at the top is blocked, so it's quite easy to avoid doing that, which leaves them quite safe. I generally fill ours with kibble, run the tap through them for a couple of seconds so the kibble is wetted but not soaked, and then freeze, and smear a little bit of yoghurt/peanut butter/cream cheese around the bottom hole before giving. 

I keep the tastier higher value or tighter packed fillings for when I'm home with them just to make sure they're are no fights (although they are largely separated when home alone).

There are risks with absolutely everything - to avoid all risks we wouldn't leave our dogs with anything - no blankets, bowls or toys that could be chewed, and shut in a bare crate. Not much fun for the dog.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have thought about this also but agree that it is a calculated risk
I actually fill the bottom inch with kibble or treats then salmon mousse on top of that to the fill, then freeze
In my theory that is then not completely blocking the hole and by the time she gets to the last bits it is completely open.
Although occaisonally I do make ones with peanut butter to block the hole then a poured in yogurt soup or something, canned fruit etc. They defrost surprisingly quickly with the dogs pressure on it.
Willow has just done two frozen kongs in less than 15 mins.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Yes, if I have to leave mine for more than a couple of hours (only once a week on shopping day really) then I'll leave them all with size appropriate stuffed Kongs.
> 
> A vacuum can only be created if the small hole at the top is blocked, so it's quite easy to avoid doing that, which leaves them quite safe. I generally fill ours with kibble, run the tap through them for a couple of seconds so the kibble is wetted but not soaked, and then freeze, and smear a little bit of yoghurt/peanut butter/cream cheese around the bottom hole before giving.
> 
> ...


I think its down to the individual though, just because I don't like leaving stuffed kongs doesn't mean he has no blankets etc. I don't leave him with toys because he doesn't play with them when he's on his own, he goes straight to sleep.

Like I said for us I don't think leaving kongs (classics) is sensible so I don't leave them, if I had a dog who got bored easy or fidgeted a bit when left I'd find one of the more open ones like Tarnus has and give them a go with that. TBH though the issue again with Rupert is he has no kibble and he's off anything manufactured/out of a packet like crackerjacks. Literally all he has is homecooked treats and carrot which I prefer to save just for training hence his salmon mousse or meat in the kong.



babycham2002 said:


> I have thought about this also but agree that it is a calculated risk
> I actually fill the bottom inch with kibble or treats then salmon mousse on top of that to the fill, then freeze
> In my theory that is then not completely blocking the hole and by the time she gets to the last bits it is completely open.
> Although occaisonally I do make ones with peanut butter to block the hole then a poured in yogurt soup or something, canned fruit etc. They defrost surprisingly quickly with the dogs pressure on it.
> Willow has just done two frozen kongs in less than 15 mins.


I'm not going to lie I worry a lot about stuff happening to Roo. But he does settle down and go straight to sleep when left so I don't feel bad about not giving it to him. There is no way in hell I could leave anything foody if I left them together which is what I'm trying to do, couldn't trust Milo because he gets way too silly.

Last summer when he was upset when left I was considering the more open toys like cog teething ones with food (he's never been left with much as he doesn't really do anything) but luckily he settled of his own accord its not really something I've ever done...


----------



## Linzi23 (Jun 24, 2010)

My dogs arent quiet clever enough to have a kong - I got them one once & filled it & when they couldnt get the treat out they ripped it up & there to expensive to replace all the time. 

My dogs prefer the filled dog bones or a pigs ear - keeps them quiet for a while but I tend not to leave the alone with them just incase they get stuck or choke.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I have no choice... This is where Duke takes EVERYTHING

It's a corner of my garden he's dug up, and he puts everything in the bottom of it there and then squeezes himself so he can eat everything from that tiny corner and all you can see is his body


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

This is gonna sound bad.
I leave Bella with everything she has when we are home when she is unattended...apart from a raw bone. She gets very into these and can chew large chunks - but she never does this with any other kind of bone/ chew/ kong...so these stay when we are not home.

She also has full run of the house. I didn't do this initially, but eventually I kept giving her more and more freedom until she has the whole house the entire time.

Anwyway, she is never left more than 3 hours, and this is not often.

I don't think I would be like this with any dog, but Bella really hasn't shown any inclination to do silly things, so I don't feel I'm taking uncalculated or unreasonable risks!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> This is gonna sound bad.
> I leave Bella with everything she has when we are home when she is unattended...apart from a raw bone. She gets very into these and can chew large chunks - but she never does this with any other kind of bone/ chew/ kong...so these stay when we are not home.
> 
> She also has full run of the house. I didn't do this initially, but eventually I kept giving her more and more freedom until she has the whole house the entire time.
> ...


That doesn't sound bad at all


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Just wondered because this crosses my mind quite a lot really. I see it posted all the time if people have dogs who don't like being left, leave them with a Kong etc but I just can't bring myself to recommend it.
> 
> When you fill a kong, more often than not the hole at the bottom gets covered up. This means a vacuum is created and as your dog sticks their tongue in they could potentially get it trapped. I guess this is why its important not to use too small a kong, the bigger the end hole the less chance of their tongue getting wedged in?
> 
> ...


Get a wobbler! Best toy ever!!!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

stigDarley said:


> Get a wobbler! Best toy ever!!!!!


:lol:

I've got one on order for his birthday 

Its not come yet, and he's got to wait til 12th August


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've got one on order for his birthday
> 
> Its not come yet, and he's got to wait til 12th August


Thats just mean!!! My Akita LOVES her wobbler... we got one as soon as they came out infact the nice lady at Kong sent me one for free!!!  when they first came out Perks of the trade  that n crazy customers :001_tt1:

Holly was over the moon when we started stocking them in the shop and promtly had to investigate them all and wasn't convinced they didn't really have treats in them and i was holding out on her.... Having unscrewed them all she let me off that no there maybe wasn't any treat in them  Have you tried the kong ball? More holes less suction!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm not going to lie I worry a lot about stuff happening to Roo. But he does settle down and go straight to sleep when left so I don't feel bad about not giving it to him. There is no way in hell I could leave anything foody if I left them together which is what I'm trying to do, couldn't trust Milo because he gets way too silly.
> 
> Last summer when he was upset when left I was considering the more open toys like cog teething ones with food (he's never been left with much as he doesn't really do anything) but luckily he settled of his own accord its not really something I've ever done...


Well thats it, they sleep most of the time anyway.
and like I say Willow can get through the toughest frozen kongs in minutes so they only provide brief entertainment before she has a snooze or possibly a little chase of the boys


----------

